# Help finding serial number on my new Trek 1000



## douglasfir (Jul 26, 2006)

So I just purchased a Trek 1000 and I cannot figure out what the bloody serial number is so that I can register the bike. 

There are no fewer the four lines letters and numbers on the underside of the frame. How do I know which is the serial number? It's a 2006 bike.


----------



## Alugoose (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi there, 

While you might have already located the proper serial numbers by now, hopefully this will help.


The serial number should begin with WTU or somthing similar with a couple of numbers or letters. Then it continues with the string of characters below it. Total number of characters is about 10-12.

The numbers on the other side of the bottom bracket are not part of the serial number.


----------

